# Self Drive 3.5t horsebox Edinburgh/West Lothian/Falkirk area



## Javelin (18 September 2014)

I am wondering if anyone knows if there is any company that offers self-drive 3.5t horseboxes on a day/weekend basis within the Edinburgh/West Lothian/Falkirk area?

I am looking to get out to compete more but am stuck with no transport..


----------



## Jnhuk (18 September 2014)

Have you tried http://www.myrentalhorsebox.com/?

Never used myself but pop your postcode in and select date and see what they have available


----------



## ponypolisher (28 March 2015)

I was looking aswell there is one in Perth now https://www.facebook.com/perthshirehorseboxes?ref=bookmarks not sure if it's your area tho x


----------



## Jnhuk (2 May 2015)

There is a new hire horsebox place but they drive you based near Hawick which has been advertising on the FB groups called Roxburgh horse transport but dont have any details I am afraid


----------

